# Spitfire Lowpass Video... UNREAL!!!



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

The video should automatically launch.. It is a .wmv file...

This is one hell of a video....

***WARNING*** The use of the F Word is used after said flyover***

http://www.ehowa.com/show/media.html?image=spitfirelowpass.wmv

EDIT ADMIN:
Mirror :: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=320


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Sweet...


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 30, 2004)

Dang me, if that spit had been any lower it would have been a submarine rather than a supermarine!

Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2004)

I saw that a week or so ago and it was really cool. I was wondering if he was doing double duty, providing a lowpass for a video and trimming the grass! I found that on the following site, which has a bunch of other cool videos too:

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/aviation_videos.htm

Be sure to check out "Under the Bridge". THAT pilot has some serious big ones. Once you see the, you see what I mean. WHEW!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 30, 2004)

WOW !  That is low !


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

If u watch closely u can see the Spit tracking in over the grass from a distance.... He is flying REAAL low....


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 30, 2004)

Originally posted here
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=320
Can download, i believe the quality is a bit better


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you for that.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

suprise suprise it doesn't work on my comp.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

I aint even gona bother, maybe later


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

You need to get a player for video files Lanc...

Download Windows Media Player 9.0 and all ur troubles will be over....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 3, 2004)

10.0 now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

but our computer's really old...........


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 5, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> 10.0 now...


Is that the beta release or the full thing?


----------



## Maestro (Oct 5, 2004)

That's the full thing. I have it on my computer.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool.
Unfortunately we have a dialup, so there is NO WAY we will be getting it!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 5, 2004)

It's not that big : 12,0 Mo for the install.


----------



## johnny (Oct 5, 2004)

Its great! :  Well worth the time downloading.


----------



## von Mallard (Nov 3, 2004)

WOW

I guess he had to change his shorts afterwards!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 3, 2004)

The french would have had Brown trousers as soon as they heard the engine (based on the french's brown trousers joke)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

Why, they were our allies? 

"Quick! our allies are coming, run!"


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 4, 2004)

thats a good one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Why thankee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

hey, we've got guns, they'd run alright...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

*Sings*

"Run Frenchie, run Frenchie, run run run, Here comes a random person with an unloaded gun gun gun"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2004)

Holy crap!!  
It looked like he was gonna take the guy's head off, with his wing!

Cool clip!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2004)

best part is you don't expect it, even if you know it's coming, i saw it several times, got me everytime..............


----------



## Andrew (Nov 16, 2004)

Amazing Video, I have seen it several times and it still sends shivers down my spine. I have also emailed to a load of my freinds.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

I havent actually got round to watching this yet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

you should it's very good..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey that rhymes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

i know 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

8)


----------



## Capt. Scott Tailwheel (Nov 26, 2004)

Ahhh, shucks it wuz nothin...Sides he said to get real low...


----------



## Capt. Scott Tailwheel (Nov 26, 2004)

Just checked out under the bridge,

It reminds me of the scene in masterpiece theatre's "piece of cake" where a spitfire does a similar thing, although not inverted.

Very cool, did anyone else see this series??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

is that a screenshot from CFS3??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

If so its pretty poor texture mapping...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

welcome to the low budget world of microsoft combat flight simulators CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

they're still pretty good though...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

But not as good as the IL2 series and PF...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

proberly not.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Definately not...


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm left speechless dude!!! What was that thing??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

No idea, I havent bothered to watch it yet


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2004)

It was a Spitfire flying at 5 feet.... Right into the camera....


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 9, 2004)

Nothing worth to see anyway


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2004)

Youre joking right???


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Dec 16, 2004)

MAN! He almost got a good haircut on that one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

it's one seriously cool video............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

I really should watch it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

yes you should................


----------



## magnocain (Dec 10, 2007)

If you look carefully you might see people with reverse mowhawks.


----------

